# Sand Spike Rod Holder



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Some of you have seen my sand anchor post , well that actually stemmed from my rod holder project. The rod holders were useless without a cap to protect the reel from getting scratched, unless you are just using a beater and don't care ( like most of mine lol ). 



Well anyway, I found the rubber caps through a week long search of internet suppliers, and I got some samples. Here is the final product. Now I gotta buy 1000 ( min order ) rubber caps if I want more DOH!:banghead. 



These are super heavy duty aluminum, fully TIG welded at 6 points on the tube including two 4 inch long welded seams, 4 ft long, 14 inches of tube, 6061T6 Hardened structural aluminum. Will never rust. These are not anodized aluminum. It is a brushed finish.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

MSRP??


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *angus_cow_doctor (12/12/2009)*MSRP??




Whatever you think is fair


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Vey nice work. I d like to get me a couple...Hey man do you think you can hook me up with two of them by tonight?

Tom am. is going to bepompano day again (hopefully)..if some of you guys areare going out just be carefull..some rainand lightning on the way..you can always stand on top of your cooler though.

Pm sent.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *Fishermon (12/12/2009)*Vey nice work. I d like to get me a couple...Hey man do you think you can hook me up with two of them by tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ill hook you up!


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *choppedliver (12/12/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Fishermon (12/12/2009)*Vey nice work. I d like to get me a couple...Hey man do you think you can hook me up with two of them by tonight?
> ...




Hey man nice to meet you, good luck with the pomps tomorrow and hope you enjoy the sand spikes!


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Hey like wise...the spikes worked great. Thank you.

Guys this isa quality sand spike rod holder. Recomended no doubt. The 4' lenght is perfect. Just a few back and forth motions and thats it..its IN....nice and solid that spike is going no where....The rubber cap around the top is heavy duty stuff it won't demage your reel. If youlike quality this is it. :clap


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *Fishermon (12/13/2009)*Hey like wise...the spikes worked great. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Guys this isa quality sand spike rod holder. Recomended no doubt. The 4' lenght is perfect. Just a few back and forth motions and thats it..its IN....nice and solid that spike is going no where....The rubber cap around the top is heavy duty stuff it won't demage your reel. If youlike quality this is it. :clap




Glad you like it! I hope you post a good report with pomps in it later!


----------



## Dan deGraaf (Feb 10, 2008)

Can you make rod holders for truck tool boxes? and of so how much .


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *Dan deGraaf (1/4/2010)*Can you make rod holders for truck tool boxes? and of so how much .




Im sure I could, never have but cant be much different. What did you have in mind? Shoot me a pm


----------

